# Barista express BES875



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi

My Express machine, are not stopping, when brewing esspresso.

Normally it stops by itselfe after 20/ 60 ml off esspresso.

Now its just running.

Restarting not helping.

Change esspresso level manually, not helping.

Seems that the machine has forgot the setting. Or its just lost.

It worked a few times though, after cleaning and descaling.

Grinding works fine.

Any had the same issues.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

I have just emailed Sage about the exact same problem - I have manually reset and reprogrammed the amount delivered but it just reverts to pouring water non-stop. I will update here once I get a reply.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like what happens if it's programmed without the portafilter on or with no grinds in it. As I found out when I programmed a 30 sec shot that way. It works to a volume / weight of shot not time. That doesn't make any difference to tuning at all really what ever time or shot weight some one is working to.

Otherwise video please as some do use the machine in the wrong way. One popped up recently. It wont stop for instance until the shot button is pushed again if the program button has been pushed. Best to show grinds prep in it as well and also a link to the beans that are being used. The gauge readings when a shot is being pulled can also provide useful information.

John

-


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

Nomatter, I believe it should keep the original settings ?

Especially sinve i havent change the way i`ve used the machine.

The programming was done with the portafilter, with grinded beans.

pressure gauge, are in the " correct" area .

I`ll try upload a video later.

tnx for response and replying


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you tried resetting to factory settings for volume and temp?

From the manual:

Resetting Default Volumes

To reset the machine to the default 1 CUP and 2 CUP shot volumes, press and hold the PROGRAM button until the machine beeps three times. Release the PROGRAM button. The machine will return to its original default volume settings and default espresso water temperature.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes, everything I`ve done, is according to the user manual.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

With grind fine/course wheel on 5, grind level knob around 1 o clock.

Single cup double filter.

It pour out approximately 60 ml using the 1 cup button. Around 200 ml with 2 cups. Before it stops. I still think something wrong with the machine. Especially since its not saving my manual made settings.

Seem to be a lot to learn about espresso making. As far as I can read in here.

Had this machine for 2 years now, and never got the real good taste from my latte's. It's always better at the coffee shop. Might get a barista training course.

Cheers


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Can you make a video and post it here?


----------



## Mr Paul (Nov 4, 2019)

Sage sent an engineer as machine is still under guarantee. The flow meter had failed, he's replaced it and it is fine now.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr Paul said:


> Sage sent an engineer as machine is still under guarantee. The flow meter had failed, he's replaced it and it is fine now.


 Cheers.

I'll still under warranty as well, so I'll get it in for repair I'll guess.


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

What type of drink were you making? Americano?


----------



## oggioffshore (Nov 4, 2019)

-Mac said:


> What type of drink were you making? Americano?


 Supposed to be a single espresso...

In my opinion, something wrong with the machine.

Especially since I've not changed the way of using it.

So I will deliver it for a check.


----------

